# Leon Portelance - Kaatza Music



## Kaatza_Music (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello,

I live in Sonora in the foothills of the Sierra Nevada Mountains in Northern California. I am surrounded by lakes and it is about a half an hour drive to Big Trees National Park and about 45 minutes to Yosemite. I am originally from Vancouver Island in British Columbia, a Canadian, ay! I moved to California about 8 years ago. I am a Sr. Construction Project Manager with Washinton Mutual Bank so that takes care of the bills so can play in my studio in the evenings and on weekends.

I am 51. I started out as a bass player when I was 13 then switched to lead guitar. I played the 60s - 70s gambit from the Beatles, Stones to Doors, Cream, Hendrix and then stuff like Steely Dan, Little Feat, Doobie Brothers and Pink Floyd. I have been writing songs as long as I have been playing. I went to the University of Victoria and graduated with a Bachelor of Music in Composition and Theory in 1976. I played in many bands over the years and also worked as an Engineer and Producer and was part owner of a studio in Vancouver. Now I have an 8 x 12 room in my backyard. My studio is based around Logic on an old G4 dual 800. I also have a P4 sync'd to it which I use for Giga 3 and other things. I have a lot of analog gear that I never use anymore but I can't bring my self to get rid of. My main axe is a 1955 Les Paul Standard (gold top) that I bought used for $350 when I was 16. I love that guitar!

Lately I have been working on demo film cues. The main libraries I have so far are EWQLSO Gold, Gold XP Pro & Silver, GPO, StormDrum, RA, DIVA and I have Giga 3 Orchestra and Kontakt 2.

Anyway here is a pic of my studio:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 20, 2006)

Welcome to VI Leon! Thanks for sharing the pic and stuff. I'll get to your pieces you posted in music compositions in a bit. In the meantime enjoy the forum.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey and welcome!

Nice part of the world to live in and be from. My wife is from BC and we spent a little time on the island. If you ever want to sell that "paul" I think I know a buyer [schild=1 fontcolor=FF6347 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]maybe it's me, maybe it's not....no it's me![/schild]


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome to our community Leon! That's a great area where you are living. :smile:


----------

